# Recs for KJV psalm settings



## Joris

Hello fellow listeners,

I am looking for good psalm settings which use the King James Version of the Bible. Anyone got some good recordings or hidden gems I shouldn't miss out? I know Purcell wrote some for example, and Elgar, but I have a feeling I'm overlooking stuff... BTW passages other than psalms are fine too

Thanks a real lot  Merry Christmas


----------



## Manxfeeder

Classical settings of the KJV in particular?

Charles Ives has set several psalms from the KJV. 

Not particularly the Psalms,but Handel's Messiah is completely King James. I need to check again; is Mendelssohn's Elijah King James?

Amy Beach's Magnificat and Nunc Dimittis are KJV. Curiously, the Benedictus and Jubilate Deo are a different version. 

Nick Strimple has set the KJV of Phil. 2:5-11 in Let This Mind Be In You and Isaiah 43:19 and 40:28 in his Two From Isaiah.

Vaughan Williams' Sancta Civitas set several verses from Revelation in the KJV. The last section of his Dona Nobis Pacem includes Daniel 10:19, Haggai 2:9, and parts of Isaiah 43 and 66.


----------

